# Equine Blood Bank



## Halfpass (24 June 2008)

Does anyone have any info on equine blood banks?
I am pretty sure they exist but I am having trouble finding any info on the good old WWW!!
The broodmare that we had on loan that has now gone back to her owners is going to need a more suitable home in the not too distant future and I was wondering if this may be an option for her. 

Thanks
E


----------



## Silverspring (24 June 2008)

We had a horse at the yard that had been owned by a blood bank, when she arrived she was quite under condition as they seem to stand in most of the time but she was carrying enough weight.

She ended up being a bit of a loner, never really liked attention or other horses, not sure if that's maybe why she ended up there or because of being kept in for so long with little attention.

I wouldn't want my horse to go to a blood bank but I think there are worse places they could end up, I don't think they have any harder a life than riding school horses.


----------



## fredthoroughbred (24 June 2008)

Hey Halfpass,

I know that there is one up here, near Stirling but I have no idea where there might be one around your region??  Bloodbanks give me the CREEPS for some reason but I have been told that the horses have a lovely, natural lifestyle!!  I think it's just the name and the images I conjour up in my head haha...
How's Spike??


----------



## scotsmare (24 June 2008)

Best bet is to ask your vet for the nearest one - I think it depends on the circumstances of the centre but normally they lead a pretty natural life outside cos obviously they can't have blood taken every two mins!


----------



## hussar (24 June 2008)

I once did a tour of the blood bank near Stirling as part of a feature I was writing, and I must say I rather liked the way it came across. I would have considered it for my old TB had an accident not intervened. The horses ran as a herd, out in summer in plenty of grazing, loose in barns during the winter; they donated blood once every 3 weeks, they looked in good condition ... it was hard to find fault. I think so long as the horse isn't on longterm medication, they'll consider almost anything.


----------



## sikaran (24 June 2008)

I have sent two to the blood bank in Scotland, and certainly think it was better than shooting them!  Neither could be ridden due to injury, but both were sound when not worked.  The people at the blood bank were lovely to deal with, and very helpful and understanding.  Your vet should be able to pass on the details if there is one near you.  Good luck.


----------



## nicnag (24 June 2008)

http://www.eolabs.com/facilities.htm
That is the group in central Scotland. The are working under Home Ofice license so the horses have to be looked after to a minimum standard dictated by the HO, I have experience of this and would be pretty confident to send my horse here if I needed to.


----------



## Doublethyme (24 June 2008)

I thought I read once that they have a maxmum age limit for accepting horses initially and it was reasonably low - early teens - but that's only from memory, so not at all sure is true!

Everything I have read has been quite positive about them though.


----------



## nicnag (24 June 2008)

15 years cut off and post that age you either take them back or they will dispose of them, apparently to a slaughter house in Cheshire. I have a friend who sent her Horse to them as a 9yo, they were very clear on what would happen once he had past an age that they could use him, she was happy with that as she knew he wouldn't be passed on so chose to sell him to them rather than loaning.


----------



## Tiggy1 (24 June 2008)

It is based at Bonnybridge near Stirling.
All horses kept in good condition and as other poster said kept in a herd environment


----------



## MotherOfChickens (24 June 2008)

I second E&amp;O. the horses live in big herds of mares and geldings (about 70 in each) in winter, out in summer. they cant be bled if there is anything wrong with them/in poor condition, in summer fewer are bled as the PCV increases. Its not a bad life although some struggle the first winter condition wise as they are not rugged.Its a business though not a retirement home, and non loan horses that dont do well will be moved on whether sold or off to slaughter.


----------

